# Liverpool Victoria Insurance and possibly others.



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I've decided to stop using my car as a daily driver and leave it in the garage. Although I miss driving it, I simply can't risk being hit by one of these un-manned company car missiles that I have to dodge on the way to work. Do people have no regard for the current road conditions, especially at 7am?

I am insured with LV and decided to give them a call to see if I could obtain a discount on my insurance for a couple of months. To my delight, they have reduced the policy by 50% until the car is put back on the road.


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Sounds like they are a good company, many I spoke to would not accept that it was not going to be my main means of transport. As for the company car missles there are a more then a few in the staines area that think Red lights = put your foot down and the other guy will let you through, as i found out this morning on my way in.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You might want to think about taking out separate fire/theft cover for the period. Some of the insurers specialising in kit cars offer rates for cars parked in garages.

John


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Spare car*

Thats good news , I am in the same boat and will be laying my car up for a while although driving it when I feel like it, so I might give them a call.. might save enough to insure my pug properly ( it is insured in case anyone was wondering but only third party)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Fuggs, that’s what I mean when I said the reduce it by 50%. My car is not insured on the public highway but it is covered for fire and theft. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cool!


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*Did the same*

Last month I laid up the GTR Norwich union £300 or prorata a 
year for an pre agreed value. 

Someone else told me they thought that was expensive.

Weston


----------

